# Scary Photograph Hallway



## Meysha (Jun 13, 2007)

Some photos from our great Art Gallery. I go there almost every week because I love it so much.








and some of you may recognise the painting in this photo - when it was hanging on the wall I took a photo of Age sitting in front of it. But now the picture is in storage. along with all those other painting boxes.






Both shot on Ilford 3200 film pushed to 6400.


Thanks for looking... and feel free to let me know what you think.


----------



## DigitalDiva (Jun 14, 2007)

A little bit too dark.


----------

